# Врожденный гиперэластоз соединительных тканей



## АнтонИркутск1989 (25 Янв 2012)

Доброго времени суток. Я хотел узнать, что за болезнь "Врожденный гиперэластоз соединительных тканей".
Сколько я врачей не обошел, все ставят разные диагнозы:
Остеохондроз;
протрузия;
межпозвоночная грыжа;
ишиаз;
болезнь бехтерева (страшно вслух произносить) и т.д.
Одно понятно, что по снимкам у меня была протрузия поясничного отдела, а буквально через год уже грыжа. Неужели все так быстро может развиваться в худшую сторону?
Колол все что прописывали, ходил на лфк, иглоукалывание, массаж, на ранней стадии на мануальную террапию, током били, прогревали. Ходил в Дикуля.
Сейчас помогает на четыре пять дней одна таблетка "Аркоксиа".
С утра скованность. Продольные мышцы спины в пояснице натянуты как струны.
Отдает, то в правую, то в левую ногу до колена по задней поверхности.
Что самое странное, помогает активный образ жизни, если даю нагрузку становится легче. 
Если даже посплю больше 8 часов, вставать утром сложно, если меньше, то бодро. В период с 15-16 лет, очень и очень быстро вырос. (врачи даже удивились). Проблемы с ногами вообще лет с 14. В 14 лет заболела нога и диагноз так и не смогли установить. Было подозрение на детский ревматоидный артрит, было воспаление в крови, большой белок в моче и температура по ночам, болело в паху правой ноги, боль была похожей (все написал как помню). Ревмопробы не стал делать, так как нога резко прошла и я забыл про нее. Антон 22 года. Извиняюсь за ошибки, пишу быстро.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (25 Янв 2012)

При условии, что вас облседовали врачи различных специтальностей (эндокринологи, ревматолог, невролог, возможно проводили генетическое консультирование), вроятно, у вас имеет место (????морфанопообный вариант) нидефференцированная дисплазия соединительной ткнаи с ткаими его проявлениями как юенильный остеохондроз позвоночника, нестабильность ПДС, межпозвонковая грыжа, спондилолистез и др вертебральные проявления. В интернете имеется достаточно информации по этому состоянию и как с ним справляться. Проблема не решается 2-3-мя рекомендациями.


----------



## АнтонИркутск1989 (25 Янв 2012)

Да, я это понимаю. А разве болезнь может так быстро прогрессировать (с протрузии до межпозвонковой грыжи)? Или это все из-за неправильного лечения. Мне просто дали столько рекомендаций, что я просто запутался и придти к единому не могу. Что именно делать... Не удивлюсь, что если пойду к другому врачу, он мне посоветует совсем другое. Я воедино все рекомендации врачей не могу собрать. Что именно нужно. Если все это исполнять, то я буду каким-то параноиком (на боку не лежать, на машине не ездить, в тренажерный не ходить, на велосипеде не ездить, много не сидеть это всего маленькая часть того, что рекомендовали). У некоторых врачей мнения расходились. Один врач вообще мне говорил бегать и при том в гору. Второй напрочь запретил. Мне говорили носить корсет, да я понимаю что нужно, но если я его одеваю, то буквально через час у меня нога начинает сразу "отваливаться". Еще вопрос, что за БАД "Геленк нарунг" т.е. мне нужно мнение врача об этом препарате? Просто внекоторых аптеках даже не знают, что это такое.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Янв 2012)

покажите снимки позвоночника и ревмопробы.


----------

